

Laptop repair using a propane torch - Zak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oVxGGPdkbc

======
Zak
The BGA cracked on my laptop's video chip, for the second time. This is how I
fixed it. The possibility exists that it's a bad idea to try this at home.

